# Notto SE HID Kit Installation Help



## Bkoch1015 (Jul 24, 2011)

So, relatively new to the HID's. Got a Notto SE HID kit and was having a hard time getting it hooked up right. Was wondering if anyone had like a step by step process with a video/pictures on how to hook it up.

If so that would be greatly appreciated, because the instructions they give aren't really... instructions.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've looked at the Notto's too...following along.
I guess they are not so "plug-and-play" as others claim to be, huh?


----------



## Bkoch1015 (Jul 24, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I've looked at the Notto's too...following along.
> I guess they are not so "plug-and-play" as others claim to be, huh?


I guess not lol, then again car electronics aren't really my thing. So a little more instruction then what they give you would really help for me haha.


----------

